# Books on American History - For Posterity



## rebeltaz (Sep 29, 2019)

I am looking for a few books on American History to keep, just for posterity. The way wikipedia, public school books, msm and even the dictionary keeps re-writing history, I want to have written history books in my library. I'm assuming something published pre-2000 would be best. Does anyone have any recommendations for any good books I should look for?


----------



## ChickenLittle14 (Oct 28, 2012)

I own a history book that is meant for like middle schoolers, but it’s great for anyone. Not biased, just facts. “American History - a Visual Encyclopedia” by the Smithsonian Institute 2019. I got a hardcover used from Amazon for like $5.00 (new they are $20). It’s not comprehensive - but it gives a great overview in a timeline with colored pictures. From settlers and indians up to Trump being elected.

https://www.amazon.com/American-History-Visual-Encyclopedia-DK/dp/1465483667


----------



## rebeltaz (Sep 29, 2019)

ChickenLittle14 said:


> I own a history book that is meant for like middle schoolers, but it’s great for anyone. Not biased, just facts. “American History - a Visual Encyclopedia” by the Smithsonian Institute 2019. I got a hardcover used from Amazon for like $5.00 (new they are $20). It’s not comprehensive - but it gives a great overview in a timeline with colored pictures. From settlers and indians up to Trump being elected.
> 
> American History: A Visual Encyclopedia: DK, Smithsonian Institution + Free Shipping


Oh wow... that sounds exactly like what I'm looking for. Thanks...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Since we started homeschooling our kiddos, we've had a chance to review many textbooks. For history, we settled on "America the Beautiful".
I'll be honest, it's slanted toward Christian ethics and perspective. Each chapter ends with a verse of scripture. We chose this, but it's not for everyone.
That said, the detail and quality are excellent. I find myself learning new things all the time that I never learned in school.

To whit, today my son and I learned about Noah Webster. Famous for creating the Webster dictionary, he was pivotal in setting up American English and separating our language from that of Britain. Through the creation of a speller book, a grammar book, and a reader book, (the combination of which he entitled the "Institute") and distributing it across the country, he is attributed as being one of the most influential people to American education in our nation's history. His dictionary was adopted by the United States Congress as the official dictionary of the congress, and his literature likely influenced the writing of the U.S. Constitution. He turned down an in-person request by George Washington to tutor his grandchildren, stating that his work was too important to sacrifice. The final dictionary he wrote defined 70,000 words, and when he was writing the entry for the very last word, almost suffered an existential crisis; his mind flooding with the possibility that he could die while writing it and never complete his last version. Moments later, after completing the entry, he paced for a few moments and recovered.

That kind of lesson fascinates me.

It doesn't hurt to have some of the classics on hand either. I have a book which is a collection of famous documents (e.g. declaration/constitution) and speeches, as well as a copy of Thomas Paine's "Common Sense", considered to be the primary document for convincing citizens to support independence from Britain.


----------



## rebeltaz (Sep 29, 2019)

Kauboy said:


> Since we started homeschooling our kiddos, we've had a chance to review many textbooks. For history, we settled on "America the Beautiful".
> I'll be honest, it's slanted toward Christian ethics and perspective. Each chapter ends with a verse of scripture. We chose this, but it's not for everyone.
> That said, the detail and quality are excellent. I find myself learning new things all the time that I never learned in school.
> 
> ...


I already have books like "Common Sense", "None Dare Call it Treason"... things like that. I bough the book ChickenLittle suggested this morning, but yours sounds good too. I appreciate the Christian slant, since - contrary to what children are being "taught" today - this nation WAS founded on Christian values. I'll check that out. I knew this was the right place to ask  Thank you!


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

I'm enjoying on Kindle - Our Vietnam Wars: as told by 100 veterans who served https://www.amazon.com/Our-Vietnam-Wars-veterans-served/dp/1980247331/

Short stories of ordinary and amazing people, many of whom surround us yet never talk about their contributions.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

This on is going to take some heat here but it does look at your history from a diffrent perpective. Will definitely lead to some animated discussions. 

A People's History of the United States by Howard Zinn. 

Godspeed


----------



## rebeltaz (Sep 29, 2019)

KellyDude said:


> I'm enjoying on Kindle - Our Vietnam Wars: as told by 100 veterans who served Amazon.com
> 
> Short stories of ordinary and amazing people, many of whom surround us yet never talk about their contributions.


I'll look at that. Thank you.



CapitalKane49p said:


> This on is going to take some heat here but it does look at your history from a diffrent perpective. Will definitely lead to some animated discussions.
> 
> A People's History of the United States by Howard Zinn.
> 
> Godspeed


Yeah, that looks like the exact opposite of what I'm looking for. Thanks, though.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

rebeltaz said:


> I'll look at that. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that looks like the exact opposite of what I'm looking for. Thanks, though.


Never know until you read it. 

Godspeed


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I study military history, and have for about 65 years.
It is such a wide subject that I specialize in 1920-1945. I have 200 or more volumes, hardback and paperback combined.

May I suggest looking in thrift stores for encyclopedias? I scored a 22 volume 1972 set of World Book for $15. The internet and google drove them into obscurity, but a set of encyclopedias was in most homes in the 1950's and 60's when I was growing up. It's fun to grab a volume at random and start reading for 30 minutes or an hour in the evening. (We don't watch TV at our house, it rots the brain)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KellyDude said:


> I'm enjoying on Kindle - Our Vietnam Wars: as told by 100 veterans who served https://www.amazon.com/Our-Vietnam-Wars-veterans-served/dp/1980247331/
> 
> Short stories of ordinary and amazing people, many of whom surround us yet never talk about their contributions.


I clicked the link, and read the blurb, and saw there are a total of 4 volumes.
I'll have to order the first one to see what they are like.
I generally avoid Vietnam books, sometimes they stir things up in me.


----------



## rebeltaz (Sep 29, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I study military history, and have for about 65 years.
> It is such a wide subject that I specialize in 1920-1945. I have 200 or more volumes, hardback and paperback combined.
> 
> May I suggest looking in thrift stores for encyclopedias? I scored a 22 volume 1972 set of World Book for $15. The internet and google drove them into obscurity, but a set of encyclopedias was in most homes in the 1950's and 60's when I was growing up. It's fun to grab a volume at random and start reading for 30 minutes or an hour in the evening. (We don't watch TV at our house, it rots the brain)


I actually have several sets of encylopedias in my library - Handyman; Science and Invention; Popular Mechanics, etc - but for some reason, I am missing the set I used to have as a kid. I cannot imagine me getting rid of that, but I also can't imagine I'm overlooking a 20+ volume set! lol... although it IS possible knowing me.


----------

